# Which Grooming Spray do You Use?



## Best*In*Show (Mar 14, 2009)

Which Grooming Spray do You Use and Why?  Right now I'm running out of a kind for puppies that I purchased in-store at Petsmart. I'm looking to switch and thought it might be fun to see what people are using and why.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I use a few different kinds in the salon. Most of the time, I reach for Crown Royal #2, but I also use Ruff Out (EZ Groom) or Show Sheen on the double coated breeds. I also use The Answer (EZ Groom) on matted dogs.


----------



## sizzledog (Nov 23, 2008)

I really like The STUFF.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

I use the Furminator brand Spray....it smells good, loosens the undercoat and makes the coat soft & shiny.... ......and doesn't cause any itching!


----------



## Groomer5220 (Mar 16, 2009)

I use magic touch/crown royal #2 (I think its for dense coats) . I use it because it was recommended for me by a professional groomer/handler whos dogs have VERY nice coats! Also I have tried other products by them and they seem to work good too.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I use Bark 2 Basics Demat with Antistat...it is not a strong smelling coat spray, doesn't weight down the coat, and contains no harsh chemicals. It really works well to help demat dogs, but also helps loosen shedding coat, and keeps a long coated dog from 'frizzing up' during his finish. It makes for a really nice soft coat too.


----------



## Pit_Bull_Lady (Feb 4, 2009)

Pro-Groom by Lambert Kay.

It's alcohol free, doesn't have an overwhelming "perfumy" smell, and has a coat conditioner.

I've tried other brands but I haven't found anything I like better than Pro-Groom.


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

I like THE STUFF.


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

First rate. http://www.eqyss.com/pet_avocado_mist.asp


----------



## darlah (May 19, 2009)

I use Silk by Laser Lites for my show dogs. I used to use Show Sheen but found it dries out the cuticle to much for my type of breed - (Havanese) I also like the isle of Dogs Grooming Spray.


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

Right now I use CC's Ice on Ice which I like. I do have and sometimes use The Stuff and it works okay. I'm thinking about trying out something in the Crown Royal line. I've also heard good things about the Coat Handler line and Quicker Slicker.

I find that what works well in a pinch is to dilute (a lot) your favorite conditioner in a spray bottle and using that. Just don't saturate.


----------



## darlah (May 19, 2009)

I have used CC's Ice on Ice. It's a good detractor of mud and helps to not let the dinginess set in on the whites. I have used 'The Stuff' but although it will help the detangle, there are things I like much better and I find I have to bathe way too much using 'The Stuff' on a regular basis. 

I rarely use a slicker except for moments of desperation as it damages the hair, breaks the cuticle and causes more knots. Dirty and damaged hair creates more problems in the long run. I will use a slicker on the feet as it is cut on a regular basis but not on body hair unless its a pet. I can't on the show dogs. When I use a slicker I use the Les Pooches Pro Line med/soft brush - which is in essence is the same as a slicker but does less damage. Still - due to showing, I tend to use it sparingly.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I love EQyss products, especially Survivor, even though it's rare my Poodles have mats. I like it because a tiny little dab will take care of the entire dog (even my big male), and it doesn't have silicone in it, like The Stuff, Cowboy Magic, and some others. Their coats are beautiful, and they smell marvelous! I like Crown Royal, and CCs Ice on Ice ok, but it's a little spendy, so would rather stick with EQyss to get a great product and more bang for my buck.


----------

